# Bleach



## Manetur (Jun 17, 2007)

I work at a grocery store in the meat department, and I often come home with the smell of bleach on me. The rats seemed very excited or agitated at the smell, constantly sniffing my hands and a lot more rough than usual. The next time I fed them, one of them bit me, which they've never done before. My question is about the bleach, is this bad for them? I can't quit my job, but is there any way to cover up the scent better?


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

if it's just the bleach smell, i'm sure it's not bad for them. sometimes i think bleach kinda smells like pee, so maybe they are just excited cuz they wanna know who you been playing with? or maybe it's the meat smell itself, that you can't smell cuz all you smell is bleach, LOL. maybe try that abrasive orange hand cleaner or something when you get home to scuff out funny smells?


----------



## Starghoti (Mar 16, 2007)

Hey-

I looked online and Bleach is highly alkaline, so try using vinegar to counteract it. (I knew we were on the right track with the coffee grounds idea, and the acid it contains.)

oh and PS: According to laboratories bleach is most effective at about a 10% solution. I don't know what all you are using it for, but straight bleach is Not as effective a 'germ killer' as diluted. 
And if they don't believe
http://www.scripps.edu/newsandviews/e_20060213/bleach.html

Good luck
A


----------



## kerkam (Jun 1, 2007)

Rats have very sensitive noses so while the smell wont hurt them it may be a little strong for their noses.....


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Any strong or strange smell will make the rats very interested. Vinegar and/or lemon with lots of cold water will neutralize the bleach smell though, because with it very strong like that, it's not very good for the ratties.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Lola got like that when my mum cleaned out the cage with plastic gloves on, she was even bitten. Could you stop the smell getting on your hands eather with washing up gloves or disposables-I dont think it is right your skin should be exposed to irritants so frequently-go to occupational health and tell them your hands are becoming itchy and dry when using bleach and they should supply you with gloves and lotion. I hope you have an occupational health department


----------

